# Free to air channel and setup of free Dish for viewing free channels.



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi friends

I want to know which are the free to air channels in North India and from where can we buy dish for viewing these channels & at what cost?

Secondly, please also tell if Aaj Tak TEZ is in the list of free to air channels.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow. That is an interesting idea. Though it has happened to me I never bothered to ask or investigate as I thought would not be feasible. Now that you have asked, I am also awaiting for answers


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey I have done this alot few years ago. 

Aaj Tak and Tez are not FTA channels.

All you have to do is 

Learn the diff between C-Band tarnsmission and Ku-band transmission and select the one to access, Buy an antenna and LNB accordingly. buy a set top box (normally a general sat-tv set top box can recieve both c-band and ku band frequencies)

read some articles online to setup the antenna to correct angles and you will start receiving FTA channels.

For me this was a hobby and I had a big c-band antenna and 4-5 of LNBs and I access a lot of channels from across the globe. (chinese, russian, US, Gulf, etc..)

All this might sound a little complex for a n00b. To make it easier, to just receive India Free channels do this: 

1. go to a store in your area selling dish tv products, ask for 
a. "ku band LNB" 
b. "dish antenna" (used for DD dth or dd direct+ or FreeDish+ (DD dth) not sure what its called now)
c. Coaxial cable (which is used by cable tv operators/ by dth operators)
d. satellite tv set top box.

2. setup the dish antenna and LNB (in correct angle and polarization) on your roof. (follow this link) or search for a better one.

3. Connect the LNB and Set top box with the cable.

4. follow the instruction in the above link (point no. 2) and receive free to air channels.

5. Try different satellites and transponders. use this list of frequencies to search for channels.

6. come back here and post all the fun u had.

Best of Luck !!


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kindly see this link given below which shows Tez as free channel but the second link denies it....

List of Free to Air Channels

Indian Free to Air Channel List, A to Z Channel list for DD Direct Plus DTH - Latest Satellite C-Band, Ku-Band, IPTV and DTH Updates


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 30, 2014)

LyngSat is a good source of such info.. and it says Tej is not a FTA channel..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 30, 2014)

List of Free to Air Channels read the last comment 
so if i get DD DTH i can watch this all free to air channels for free?


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 30, 2014)

No. You guys are not understanding one simple thing.

- Channels are transmitted from Satellites, there are multiple channels and multiple satellites, each channels is transmited individually (cable operators downlink them, combine all of them and are give to cable viewers).
- There are multiple dth operators, transmitting a package of channels, each dth operators transmits these packages from different satellites (DD transmitters their package of channels from Insat 4B,3A).

The link @TheHumanBot has given shows a general list of Free to Air channels. They are not on one satellite so can not be received by one dish (unless u r prepared to change the direction of ur dish everytime u want to view a new channel)

If you buy DD DTH you can view all the DD DTH packaged channels + all the Free to Air channel transmitted from the satellite DD uses (ie Insat 4B 3A). That is scatmag.com - Satellite & Cable TV


----------



## lywyre (Jan 30, 2014)

Related: What's The Best Indoor Over-the-Air HD Antenna?


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 30, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Related: What's The Best Indoor Over-the-Air HD Antenna?



No Its not.  These are for terrestrial transmissions (usually in EU) OP wants one for satellite transmission.


----------

